# Poly bushes help



## kwikuk (Sep 9, 2014)

Hi guys,

Just doing a new more things to my 650i before putting it back on the road.

Do poly bushes work well on our cars? Or are OEM rubber the way to go?
I ask this as I'm going to get it laser aligned in the not too distant future, so if I was going to do this, I'd obviously do this beforehand.
I don't want to make it a harsh ride, so am hoping this wouldn't be the case. I did this many years ago to an XJ6 and it made the ride very "rumbly".

If this is a good upgrade, does anyone have a recommend vendor?

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## daf290 (Oct 8, 2011)

Mark,
Considering doing the same and have similar questions 
They certainly changed the way my old Mark VIII Lincoln drove, many years ago, somewhat expensive for these cars so maybe not many people convert and hence no comments posted.


----------

